
How do you sell an idea to an established company? - omghashtag
Maybe there&#x27;s an untapped revenue source for a product that would require little to no investment from the company, and you&#x27;d like to suggest it to them while retaining credit&#x2F;ownership of the idea?<p>As in, if I pitched an idea to a company, how do I ensure that if they use it, there&#x27;s an agreed-upon payment structure and they don&#x27;t just use it anyway and say fuck off?
======
chrisbennet
I think it unlikely that you can get money or credit/ownership from them for
an idea - at least not without spending money on patents and lawyers to
enforce that patent.

Basically, ideas are worthless without execution. Now if you can make a
_product_ that performs this improvement you might be able to license it to
them. I created and licensed some software to a company once.

------
smt88
You don't. I've never heard of this happening.

------
exolymph
Ownership of an idea is not really a thing, unless it's patentable. You have
zero leverage in this situation.

------
kwikiel
Get hired as contractor not saying first your oryginal idea but pitch them
improvements on existing process

